# New to Penturning



## clraney74 (Sep 3, 2009)

Here are a few pens I've turned in the past 2 months. I turned my first pen at the Pen-turn-athon in Dallas about 2 months ago. I'm still learning, as you can tell from the quality of the pens. I'm still working on shapes and getting that fit better, but all-in-all I'm happy with the results. I've struggled getting the CA to shine like other's I've seen, but I seem to be getting better. 

Additionally, where I work at Perot Systems, I'll be featured in a newsletter where I provided them information on the Pen-turn-athon. Hence, the need for the pictures of all the pens. I'd be interested in hearing your comments about some things I could do to make my pens better.

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## Rollerbob (Sep 3, 2009)

Chuck, from what I see, looks like a great start. Answer to your question....practice, practice! Keeping in touch with this sight will elavate your game in short order! Welcome aboard!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Yours pens look great!


----------



## glycerine (Sep 3, 2009)

clraney74 said:


> Here are a few pens I've turned in the past 2 months. I turned my first pen at the Pen-turn-athon in Dallas about 2 months ago. I'm still learning, as you can tell from the quality of the pens. I'm still working on shapes and getting that fit better, but all-in-all I'm happy with the results. I've struggled getting the CA to shine like other's I've seen, but I seem to be getting better.
> 
> Additionally, where I work at Perot Systems, I'll be featured in a newsletter where I provided them information on the Pen-turn-athon. Hence, the need for the pictures of all the pens. I'd be interested in hearing your comments about some things I could do to make my pens better.
> 
> ...


 
For a shinier CA finish, get some micro mesh sanding pads and get some liquid plastic polish.  It works like a rubbing compound and will make your CA finish shine like glass.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard Chuck Very good looking pens


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome Chuck, your pens look very nice.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Chuck,
Welcome to the group... nice assortment of pens.  Looks like you have a good start.
And as was said, keep in touch here.. this is a great group of guys & gals... always willing to answer questions, teach or pass along a new technique.  

Like the name of your town... same as my D.I.L... and she's a real sweetheart.


----------

